# Black panther attacks forester



## willbuck (Jan 30, 2007)

‘Life-changing event’: Panther chases forester
By SAMMY FRETWELL
sfretwell@thestate.com

A federal forester says he was chased into the Chattooga River by a 7-foot-long panther with “jet black” fur.

Terrance Fletcher, a technician with the U.S. Forest Service, dove into the frigid water and crawled up the bank in South Carolina to escape.

“The animal started running ... so I decided to run and get away and jump in the river to get across to the other side,” Fletcher said this week. “It was a life-changing event for me.”

The incident occurred the second week in January along the mountain river separating Georgia and South Carolina.

Black panthers are not native to the southeastern United States, meaning Fletcher might have seen a river otter or a bobcat, state wildlife officials in Georgia and South Carolina said.

Still, Fletcher and Forest Service District Ranger Dave Jensen said they think he saw some sort of large cat on the Georgia side of the river.

“It was a little too big to be a bobcat,” Fletcher said. “My first impression was a panther.”

The Georgia Department of Natural Resources found no evidence of large cat tracks in the area where Fletcher said he saw the animal, but the Georgia DNR’s Kevin Lowrey said it’s possible a black panther was lurking in the woods.

If so, it was probably an exotic pet that escaped, he said. His agency regularly receives reports of people seeing cougars, large tawny cats that were once native to Georgia and South Carolina. Officials say the creatures are likely escaped pet cougars or other animals, rather than wild cougars.

“We don’t have a native black cat in the United States,” Lowrey said. “That just tells me it was something released.”

Lowrey, a wildlife biologist with the Georgia agency, said people hiking or fishing along the Chattooga River should not be overly concerned. The river is the only federally designated wild and scenic river in South Carolina, and it is popular with recreational enthusiasts.

Lowrey said folks should always be aware of their surroundings when in the forest.

Fletcher, a 24-year-old Alabama native, said he and another Forest Service technician were surveying trails on the Georgia side of the river south of the Burrells Ford bridge when they separated.

While taking a break near the river bank, Fletcher heard rustling in the woods and looked in that direction. Staring back at him was what appeared to be a black panther, crouched on the forest floor like a house cat stalking a bird, he said.

When he stood up, the cat started running, prompting him to take the icy dip in the Chattooga. Soaked to the skin and freezing, he met up with his partner and walked through the woods to their Forest Service truck.

“We just got on out of there,” Fletcher said, adding he remains a bit spooked by the incident. “I don’t know how long (the feeling) will last.”


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Throwback (Jan 30, 2007)

dupe

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=97487


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 6, 2007)

Although rare..we do have native black bobcats in this country. They are solid black with turquoise blue eyes...just short on the tail and total length.


----------



## LJay (Feb 6, 2007)

I never claimed to see no "Black Panther", but I have watched a "cougar" in broad daylight cross at least a 100 yd. wide pasture. No, I don't have any pics. I don't drink, don't do no dope, and considered sane by the majority of folks. Don't matter if you believe me or not, I know what I saw.


----------



## crowe1187 (Feb 9, 2007)

Cougars are on the endangered list, meanin there must be some, but what we call a cougar is just a normal mountain lion


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 10, 2007)

Show me the kitty...and then show me the exact area the pic was taken and then i might believe you...the forest ranger might have been hitting a little to much wacky weed...


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 10, 2007)

crowe1187 said:


> Cougars are on the endangered list, meanin there must be some, but what we call a cougar is just a normal mountain lion


 
A puma is a puma is a puma, regardless of what you call it.
No black ones around, but ample tan ones with black tips on their tails.

I think the Ranger found a still and got a hold of some might good corn liquer, or sour mash.


----------



## jbarron (Feb 10, 2007)

What is it with all the know-it-alls that seem to think there are no black panthers?  Just because you’ve never seen one doesn’t mean there aren’t any.  And why do you feel the need to mock the person that claims to have seen one with “whacky weed” and “corn mash” comments?   

Maybe I feel differently because I’m of the opinion that there are black panthers in Georgia.  Many years ago when I was a teenager, we were hunting our property in Washington County.  One of my dad’s friends was hunting on the edge of a soybean field and saw a black panther walk within twenty yards of his stand down the old field road.  Another fellow who was a couple hundred yards down from him saw the animal too (although not nearly as close).  Both said the big cat was solid black and felt certain it was a black panther.  They said the big cat’s tail looked as if it was three feet long.  I remember seeing the tracks where it had walked on top of our truck tire tracks.  We never had a reason to doubt what they saw.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2007)

jbarron said:


> What is it with all the know-it-alls that seem to think there are no black panthers?  Just because you’ve never seen one doesn’t mean there aren’t any.  And why do you feel the need to mock the person that claims to have seen one with “whacky weed” and “corn mash” comments?
> 
> Maybe I feel differently because I’m of the opinion that there are black panthers in Georgia.  Many years ago when I was a teenager, we were hunting our property in Washington County.  One of my dad’s friends was hunting on the edge of a soybean field and saw a black panther walk within twenty yards of his stand down the old field road.  Another fellow who was a couple hundred yards down from him saw the animal too (although not nearly as close).  Both said the big cat was solid black and felt certain it was a black panther.  They said the big cat’s tail looked as if it was three feet long.  I remember seeing the tracks where it had walked on top of our truck tire tracks.  We never had a reason to doubt what they saw.



UUMMM, maybe because they're not native to anywhere on this side of the globe?

T


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2007)

*Black panther*

Do a search jagarundi 

Part cat, part fox, part otter; the elusive Jagarundi just won't hold still for pictures

A South American Cat that's established a breeding population in Florida. Ref: Florida Wildlife Magazine several years ago.

And they've been sighted in Georgia. Can vary from a tan to black.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2007)

*Black Panther?*

No such thing as a black panther cat. Jaguars and leopards can throw black mutations.
Several years ago I had several folks come to visit and claim to have seen a black panther jump into the woods just up from the house. As it turned out, it was a dark phase bobcat of about 30 pounds. He really looked black on wet days. Anyway, folks didn't notice him until he jumped. Then as he leaped into the brush his back legs would be kicked back making them think they saw a long black tail. He got killed on highway 84 one night. That was the end of our black panther. Exciting while it lasted


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2007)

It's just odd to me one has never been killed, photographed (other than a black blur or from 500 miles away) or treed by all the hound hunters in the state. 

YET, they still exist.....

T


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 11, 2007)

Might be some of the ones that escaped from the New Orleans Zoo during Katrina. Not black mountain lions, but real black panthers.


----------



## hogmorton (Feb 11, 2007)

I can not honestly give it the name Black Panther, but for many years people have been sighting a large black cat like creature in southeastern north carolina. By its size all that have seen one estimated this animal to be about 100 pounds.  so 75 is probably more realistic as people tend to exagerate sightings like that.  My sighting was at night as most all were and no I was not intoxicated. All sightings were in a 25 mile area.  I moved away in 1975 so have not heard of sightings since then. There are some large woods there and plenty of area to roam with little notice.  For those who have travelled around that area, it is near and in the Croatan National Forest in Jones and Craven County.


----------



## Son (Feb 11, 2007)

*Black Panther?*

Read my post above. A jagarundi was sighted in the Seminole Co. area a few years ago. Several people saw the thing and all gave the same description. It must have move on or died because it hasn't been seen in the last couple years.  75 to 100 pounds would be about right for this type cat. They got loose during hurricanes, highway wrecks of traveling carnavals etc.. Look what all got loose during the 94 flood in Albany Ga at Chewhaw Park.
I'll take a black cat anyday over a burmese python like they're experiencing in the Fla Everglades area.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 11, 2007)

The booger man chased my mama when she was a kid. She swears it is true. I guess that makes it so. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 11, 2007)

It says on this site they are endangered. Someone needs to contact them and tell them they are plentiful here. 
---------------
http://www.ecoworld.com/animals/big_cats_black_leopard.cfm
Black leopard  Panthera pardus

You may want to call these cats black panthers, but there's really no such animal. "Panther" is a generic work used to describe many large cats, especially black ones, but also Florida panthers which are just a subspecies of cougar. Both black leopards and black jaguars are often born in the same litter as the normal colored cats, because the black color, called melanism, is due to a recessive gene. So, melanistic cubs can be born to two spotted parents. The cats are actually dark brown, with the same pattern of black spots as any other leopard. There are no solid black big cats. 
Weight: males range from 80 to 198 pounds, females 60 to 130 pounds. 

Height: measured at the shoulder, 18 to 30 inches. 

Lifespan: in captivity, they have been known to live 20 years. 

Habitat and Range: There are over 20 subspecies of leopards, found in both Asia and Africa, living in a large variety of habitats, from deserts to jungles, and even near large human cities. Cats from cold mountain ranges are larger than average. 

Leopards are the most adaptable of all felids and are found in all habitats, from rain forests to deserts. Forest and Mediterranean scrub are included habitats for the species found in northwest Africa, Iran and parts of the Caucasus. Found in the more remote montane and rugged foothill areas, with altitudes ranging from 5900 ft (1,800 m) in Turkmenistan to 10,580 ft (3,200 m) in Iran. 

In Asia, they are found on the Indian subcontinent in every bioregion save deserts and the Sunderbans mangroves. The also live on the outskirts of large cities like Bombay, and are quite common in the hills of India. Leopards are usually found below the tree lines but also occur throughout most of the Chinese Himalayas, where they are sympatric with snow leopards up to 17,000 ft (5,200 m). The Russian Far East boasts a population of leopards, preferring regions of low snowfall largely forested by oaks and pines. 

Endangered Status: endangered


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 1, 2007)

A black panther came over last night and ate supper at my house. Everyone who is mocking me, who cares, I know who I ate with.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 1, 2007)

I know several people that will swear they've seen the jagarundi , never have myself but who knows . Panthers have made their way into Grady County many times and may have taken up in the plantation area in the south end of the county . These are of the Florida  variety not the black . They were tracked by Fl. biologists in the Beth Page Rd. area .


----------



## ellaville hunter (Mar 1, 2007)

i have seen one 2 times in my life


----------



## red tail (Mar 1, 2007)

Here we go agian


----------



## red tail (Mar 1, 2007)

Here we go agian


----------



## mwalker1313 (Apr 3, 2007)

did the DNR really say he must have seen a river otter? well if there is a 7 foot long river otter that chases people. there could be anything up in those woods


----------



## rustvyper (Apr 3, 2007)

In TX I was stalked by a black cougar. Hunting out of a ground blind & here she came...right up to the blind door...rubbing on the walls...finally squeezed underneath & jumped in my lap...'cuz it was just my wife's black cat mystery who had followed me out from our house.
Not a bad way to hunt on a cold day, nice & warm with kitty in your lap! (so to speak)


----------



## nickel back (Apr 3, 2007)

mwalker1313 said:


> did the DNR really say he must have seen a river otter? well if there is a 7 foot long river otter that chases people. there could be anything up in those woods


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 3, 2007)

I'M TELLIN YA A BUNCH OF STUFF ESCAPED FROM THE NEW ORLEANS ZOO DURING KATRINA EVEN SOME WITH STRIPES AND THEY WON'T SAY WHAT AND HOW MANY.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Apr 3, 2007)

I saw a zebra out of my ladder stand back in November in Wilkes county. It was about 300 yards away, but I could tell what it was. The only thing that was different was that it had a scorpion tail and wings.


----------



## lakelbr (Apr 3, 2007)

I would love to shoot one, and then claim it as a seven foot otter.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya'll need to man up and shoot one. BLACK panthers are not protected in GA. 

T


----------



## polaris30144 (Apr 4, 2007)

There sure are a lot of legal geniuses in this forum.
 All cougars, mountain lions, pumas, panthers etc. found in the Eastern U.S. are protected under the Federal endangered species act of 1975. I find it interesting an animal that does not exist is protected......There appears to be proof of existence all around Georgia. 
 I will include a link to a website that will not enlighten the non-believers (the words may be to big for them to read), but provide a forum for the people that have had sightings.

www.easternpumaresearch.com


----------



## Throwback (Apr 4, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> There sure are a lot of legal geniuses in this forum.
> All cougars, mountain lions, pumas, panthers etc. found in the Eastern U.S. are protected under the Federal endangered species act of 1975. I find it interesting an animal that does not exist is protected......There appears to be proof of existence all around Georgia.
> I will include a link to a website that will not enlighten the non-believers (the words may be to big for them to read), but provide a forum for the people that have had sightings.
> 
> www.easternpumaresearch.com



Black panthers are not protected in GA. Mountain lions are--you are correct. Black panthers do not live in this part of the world. Those of us that say "Black panthers don't exist in GA"  ARE NOT I REPEAT ARE NOT speaking of mountain lions. THIS is a legal term/difference. It's like charging someone with shooting a mule deer out of season when there IS No mule deer season and they're considered wild animals. 



T


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 4, 2007)

Throwback said:


> Ya'll need to man up and shoot one. BLACK panthers are not protected in GA.
> 
> T



I shot one I was just afraid to come forward and confirm the kill, I was afraid the legend would die.


----------



## polaris30144 (Apr 4, 2007)

The term Black panther is used in the U.S. to describe a color phase, not a species. Panther, mountain lion, cougar and puma are all used to describe the same animal. Because there is no way to accurately tell what species of large cat you may be looking at , they are all protected in the Eastern U.S.
 Contrary to what most wildlife officials claimed, Native pumas did countinue to prowl the forest and woodlands of Eastern North America...with their terrifying screams, solitary lifestyles, determined nature and silent movements on the outskirts of towns and small cities across Eastern North America.
The puma's favorite prey is the whitetail deer, When deer become scarce, they turn their attention to smaller game, such as coyotes, rabbits, raccoon, beavers, squirrels, wooschucks, fish, frogs, snakes and eels. Vary rarely will they attack farmyard or domestic animals, except when injured or aged and can not hunt the fleeter, faster game.
 Based on the amount of data collected by Eastern Puma Research Network Field Researchers over the past 40+ years, little doubt remains as to presence of Native Wild cougers, mountain lions, pumas, and black panthers across North America. States most probable with big cats territories are: Pennsylvania, New York Maryland, Wests Virginia and Virginia.
http://www.easternpumaresearch.com/pumav.jpg


----------



## turky93 (Apr 4, 2007)

im by no means an expert,or do i know anything about cougars but...if normally tan deer can be black (melanistic) how come a regular cougar cant be melanistic? that would mean that there are no black panthers,just regular cougars,that probably came from florida. riiiiight? lol


----------



## turky93 (Apr 4, 2007)

kinda like this


----------



## Throwback (Apr 4, 2007)

Show me the money. 


T


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Apr 4, 2007)

*panther*

heres wut I got on mine!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 4, 2007)

If I see one I will be able to prove it because I will shoot it!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Apr 4, 2007)

same here! break in the 30-06!


----------



## tharv (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## KING'S OWNER (Apr 11, 2007)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I'M TELLIN YA A BUNCH OF STUFF ESCAPED FROM THE NEW ORLEANS ZOO DURING KATRINA EVEN SOME WITH STRIPES AND THEY WON'T SAY WHAT AND HOW MANY.



THAT MAKES A BIT OF SINCE RIGHT THERE.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Apr 24, 2007)

considering it was NE GA, maybe it was a black bear?!?!?!? duh.......


----------



## Throwback (Apr 24, 2007)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> considering it was NE GA, maybe it was a black bear?!?!?!? duh.......



IMPOSSIBLE!!! It HAD to be a black panther--IT JUST HAD TO BE!!!!  

T


----------



## mwalker1313 (Apr 24, 2007)

pics from the game cam


----------



## Goldbuckle (Jun 4, 2007)

My now ex-wife and I saw a large wild cat fitting the description of a cougar in 1991 & 1992 in the rural Lamar/Spalding County line area.  Reported it do DNR but they blew it off as anything but that.  Said if they got more reports they might set out a trap.  Wasn't a big hunter at the time and didn't own a rifle, but it terrified my wife at the time (made me uneasy too) and she insisted I buy a rifle and show her how to shoot it, and after the crys it made you couldn't make our dog (an english spaniel) go out at night.

For you non-believers visit this fact full site Florida Panther and look at the range of the male cat & do the math, they could easily progress to south & central GA.  It also clears up some facts about the introduction of the Texas cougars.  

Here are a few quotes:

"The panther is a subspecies of the cougars found in abundance across the Western United States. *Scientists transplanted eight Texas cougars into the panther population* in a last-ditch effort to solve the genetic problems and save the animal. It worked: the panther's numbers have roughly quadrupled since then."

"Florida Panthers are usually found in pinelands, hardwood hammocks, and mixed swamp forests. Adult males may range over an area of 200 square miles, while females range over a 70 to 80 square mile area. Florida panthers are very solitary animals. An adult maintains a home range to live, hunt and, if female, raise its young alone. *A male panther's home range is very large and averages 275 square miles* and overlaps with the smaller home ranges of females. Panthers maintain boundaries by marking with scents. They rarely fight over territory."

"Panthers are most active at dusk and dawn, they can *travel 15-20 miles a day*, often moving in a zig-zag pattern, though they tend to rest during the daytime, travel & hunt during the cooler hours of the night. *Panthers can swim and will cross wide bodies of water.* They have a keen sense of smell and a field of vision of 130 degrees, they have excellent depth perception but lack the panoramic view that deer have.

They can run up to 35 mph but only for a few hundred yards, their preferred method of hunting is to creep up as close to their prey as possible and launch a short spring attack. Panthers do become used to man-made noises and frequently cross roads. They are attracted to woodland fires, and may stay near burned sites for days as deer and other prey are drawn to new vegetation. When humans approach an area they will either be still, disappear, or attempt to circle behind. Panthers can live up to between 12-15 years in the wild. A male can measure 7-8 feet from the nose to tail tip and weight 100-160 lbs. Females are about 6 feet in length and weight between 60-100 lbs.  "


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 4, 2007)

I love these threads, always good for big laugh.

   

By the way true story:
There had been several sightings of a mountain lion in western illinois. Then someone found a partialy eaten deer and tracks. A few weeks later the cat was killed by a car. It had a tatoo in its lip. It had either escaped or someone let it loose.


----------

